# Stealth Blanket



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Has anyone seen this? http://www.dailymail...e-material.html

I wonder how many of these are going to get lost when they blow away in the wind.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

That's funny, Jim. I could chase alternate use scenarios all night.

I laughed again at 'How can you hit a target you cannot see, how do you defend from the invisible?'

Unless you're dgui, not with a slingshot...


----------



## rockzz22 (Oct 26, 2012)

is this real


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I could use one of those about now.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

"effect similar to the invisibility cloak worn by Harry Potter" haha!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Jim Williams said:


> Has anyone seen this?


No


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Has anyone seen this?


No
[/quote]

IT'S WORKING!


----------

